# African hairless goats???



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anybody heard of these? And if so who breeds them?

I found this craigslist ad, so it made me curious...

http://prescott.craigslist.org/wan/2645010160.html


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Here is a link to a "hairless" goat from Africa.http://www.cdad-is.org.cn/DAGRIS/Goat/South African Savannah Goat.htm


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

onder: Never heard of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm... :chin: Never heard of them either....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Never heard of them and couldn't find any info. on them. :shrug:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

The only time I ever saw this term used it was not used to describe an actual goat. I kind of wonder if the ad is a joke.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I say we set him up with a goat with mange...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's what I was picturing was a goat with mange. :laugh: I don't think i'd want a hairless goat.


----------

